# 10 minute hunt



## jbriley (Mar 18, 2014)

got off work this afternoon and decided to run out  get in a hunt for some hogs that been hitting my bait spots in the afternoons. i was not in my spot 10 minutes when they came in. LOVE THEM PORK CHOPS ,RIBS AND SAUAGE.


----------



## Horns (Mar 18, 2014)

Yummy pork chops


----------



## Bama B (Mar 18, 2014)

awesome


----------



## roberte (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice kill james!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice work. Can't beat that


----------



## jbriley (Mar 20, 2014)

got a call from my brother this morning.
said he went out last night to our lease.
said he shot one and it ran off in the thicket.
he went in tracking it and was charged by three other hogs. 
he did not find the hog last night. I get off work today around 3 p.m. and ride out there to just take a look. I found the one he shot in the thicket.  it was a big old boar hog, i loaded it up and moved it to another part of property ( did not want it to stink up my honey hole ). here is a pic. ashame all that pork was not able to go into one of our freezers.


----------



## NCummins (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd drive around town with him hanging like that, haha.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job.  Thx for posting.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Apr 9, 2014)

Love them quick hunts, good looking chops there


----------



## rosewood (Apr 10, 2014)

Just a tip.  I have found that if you will take a rope or strap from the top of the hoist and run it back to a point in the bed, it stabilizes that hoist to make it better for skinning and it doesn't swing around as much especially on the heavier critters.  We call that guying and anchoring in the telephone business.

Thing sure comes in handy doesn't it?


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice, those quick hunts.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 14, 2014)

NCummins said:


> I'd drive around town with him hanging like that, haha.



YES!! This^^^

That is Hilarious

Can you imagine? Yep


----------



## jbriley (Apr 14, 2014)

rosewood said:


> Just a tip.  I have found that if you will take a rope or strap from the top of the hoist and run it back to a point in the bed, it stabilizes that hoist to make it better for skinning and it doesn't swing around as much especially on the heavier critters.  We call that guying and anchoring in the telephone business.
> 
> Thing sure comes in handy doesn't it?



thanks for the tip.
and yes it helps alot when i am out by myself and need to get one in the truck.


----------



## Spanky1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice hog!


----------



## RogerH (May 17, 2014)

Where can you find a hoist like that?


----------



## jbriley (May 19, 2014)

RogerH said:


> Where can you find a hoist like that?



order on line from sportsmens guide.


----------



## RogerH (May 19, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

